# DUMORE 7T-200 spindle for tool post grinder questions?



## xalky (Feb 24, 2014)

I recently bought a DUMORE 7T-200 spindle on ebay. It's in very good running shape. I checked the bearings  and run out on it, everything seems to be within .0002" to the best of my measuring capabilities. It came with a 1/4" arbor for mounted stones. 

I'm pretty sure that these arbors could be interchanged and the arbors have a taper. The 5T-200 model spindle seems to have the interchangeable arbors. 

Does anyone know if the arbors for the 5T-200 spindle will work on the 7T-200 spindle?
There's nothing that I could find online in regards to the 7T-200 spindle but maybe someone has a link.
If the 7T-200 does in fact have a removable arbor, How on earth does it come off?  I don't want to ruin it trying to take it apart.

Here are some photos:
A pic of the overall spindle.





The pulley end.




The arbor end:




The Badge.




The arbor end with the collet removed.




If anyone has any info on how to take this apart or even any info at all, it would be very helpful. Thanks

Marcel


----------



## george wilson (Feb 24, 2014)

It looks like it has flats for using a wrench to unscrew the arbor.


----------



## Walltoddj (Feb 24, 2014)

He is right the flats are there for two things 1) to tighten the collet 2) just below the flats the spindle should separate from the holder Dumore  grinders had the same setup 3/8" 24 thread so you could change collets from 1/8" to 1/4" for hand die grinding I've still got mine.

Todd


----------



## xalky (Feb 24, 2014)

So it's not a taper that runs into the spindle body? It's just the end part of that shaft? Is it a regular right hand thread? I've already tried twisting it off without being too aggressive. Maybe I should apply a little heat to the collet body, what do you guys think?


----------



## Walltoddj (Feb 24, 2014)

xalky said:


> So it's not a taper that runs into the spindle body? It's just the end part of that shaft? Is it a regular right hand thread? I've already tried twisting it off without being too aggressive. Maybe I should apply a little heat to the collet body, what do you guys think?



I can't tell from the pic, tried to find a manual on it not of much help. My hand grinder is 3/8" 24 right hand thread and seem to remember some of the spindles are as well.

Todd


----------



## xalky (Feb 24, 2014)

http://www.dumorecorp.com/uploads/PDFs/Series57ToolPostGrinderKit-OperatingInstructions.pdf

This is a manual for the model 57 TPG . If you look down around page 15, it shows the different spindle insert types. 

I'm assuming that what i have in there now is a TC insert. The spindle inserts seem to have a taper and they are threaded at the end. Mine seems to be siezed in there. I'm trying to soak it in between the taper with some PB blaster, but it doesn't even look like it's seeping in at all. I've applied lots of force to it, but I'm reluctant to apply anymore for fear of bending the shaft. The reason why I'd like to get this off is so that I can mount a TX, external wheel insert on it. I don't think it's gonna happen. :thinking:

Edit: the PDF takes a little while to load. I had to disable my ad blocker to get it to load.


----------



## paperpuncher (Feb 27, 2014)

My Dumore has 2 spindles, one internal like yours, and one set up for the external wheels.


----------

